# Facebook sync on CM9?



## ktklein72 (Jul 6, 2011)

I originally upgraded from CM7 A3.5 to CM9 A2 so I had all of my contacts but later on had to uninstall and reinstall the FB app and realized all FB info was gone under Contacts. Under Accounts & Sync nothing happens when I try to add a FB account and cannot find anything within the app itself to start a sync. How can I get everything back in my Contacts from FB?

Sent from HP TouchDroid using Tapatalk


----------



## cobra4014 (Oct 13, 2011)

Because of problems with Facebook and Google, the sync contacts feature was removed. If you want your FB contacts to be saved, get HaxSync off the android market. It's not free, but I think it's worth it.


----------



## ktklein72 (Jul 6, 2011)

Ugh. Thanks for confirming though.

Sent from HP TouchDroid using Tapatalk


----------



## JohanX (Oct 7, 2011)

The Friendcaster app also syncs Facebook contracts.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## ktklein72 (Jul 6, 2011)

HaxSync did teh trick - didn't like the FriendCaster app (even though I am a fan of TweetCaster and SportsCaster). Now if only HaxSync would also sync Twitter contacts like it does Facebook I'd be all set. I hope at some point CM9 evolves to a point where the native syncing of FB & T is possible w/o a 3rd-party hack.


----------



## Unkoil (Oct 24, 2011)

I use Friends Sync (fsync) Its free and works well.
https://market.android.com/details?id=org.watto.program.android.sync.facebook&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsIm9yZy53YXR0by5wcm9ncmFtLmFuZHJvaWQuc3luYy5mYWNlYm9vayJd


----------



## ktklein72 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gonna try that sync app too. Thanks for the recommendation.

Sent from HP TouchDroid using Tapatalk


----------

